# pesky mices



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Any one know a humane way to get rid of a mouse that has overwintered somewhere in my van?


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

You could try one of these
Lesley


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

'BOUNCE' Laundry Sheets are said to do the trick - they hate the smell  

 
Keith


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Put a little bit of chocolate in a Mouse trap. They love it.
(at least you would have got rid, and he would have had a feed)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Buy a huuuuuuuumungus pussy cat!!! Make sure its a fluffy pussy cat though cos they are cuter!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had mice... and tried bounce... pleased to say it appears to work!

PS and the truck smells like 'summer breeze' when I get it out of storage 8O


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Humane mouse trap :idea:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Buy a huuuuuuuumungus pussy cat!!! Make sure its a fluffy pussy cat though cos they are cuter!


We only have a mouse problem when out cats bring them IN. Like they have also brought in a baby rabbit, a pigeon, various small birds, and worst of all a Kingfisher. About 50% of what they bring in is freshly dead when we find it. Of the other 50% we manage to rescue and release about half, fortunately the Kingfisher was included in this category. The rest get found eventually in their last hiding place in various states of decay.

Cats! :evil: :evil: :evil:

Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

King Cobras are very good at catching mice and they can take surprisingly little room once they find a little nitch to curl up in. 8) Don't get Anacondas because you could exceed axle weight. Picked up that tip on National Geography. :roll:


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

You could try the patented Ball Bearing Device for catching mice:



Scroll down











Tom-cat!


----------

